# we will run a log & experiment with our Follistatin &  Myostatin HMP



## LabpeRep (Jul 25, 2012)

First , let's welcome our volunteers, Mr. A and Mr. B
A will receive our Myostatin HMP  http://www.labpe.com/myostatin-human-propeptide-1mg-p-225.html
and 
B will receive nothing,
comparison, data and images will be given at the end of the research project.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## moresize (Jul 25, 2012)

wow..never seen this before and I have been on forums for a long long time... following!


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 25, 2012)

This should be very interesting. Subbed


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 25, 2012)

This will be very interesting to follow.


----------



## LabpeRep (Jul 26, 2012)

one thing that makes labpe unique is the research capability , the quality control (LabpePeptide - YouTube).
Only the highest quality products are provided,  it is not just an empty statement, it is back by all these supporting research projects ...



moresize said:


> wow..never seen this before and I have been on forums for a long long time... following!


----------

